# TopCote vs. Johnson Paste Wax



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a table saw with a Biesmeyer fence. I cleaned it and now I wonder whether it is better to put a coat of TopCote or Paste Wax on it.

Any thoughts?

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I like Johnson Wax floor wax, but that's just my 2 cents,,,,Any TopCoat in time will peel off just like Johnson wax but with the wax a new coat is easy......I use it on many tools like the planer and jointer,router table,drill press,etc.....


==========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Proves what a client of mine actually taught me and I forgot. 

He is 80 some years old (young if you are a tree). Master craftsman. Actually buildt his own table saws. Had a can of Johnson Paste wax that also looked to be about 80 years old. I doubt if he had every heard of TopCote. Very asute fellow. He used it all the time (Johnson wax)

SB


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I am with Bj, it's all I have ever used in my shop on any of my tools. Had the same can for about 10 years I think.. but using it up now since I rub out poly with it now. 

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Another vote for Johnson's Paste wax. My tools wouldn't last a month without it. I have my electric clothes dryer vented into my shop (garage) and the moisture from it would disolve everything without a good coat of paste wax on it. Besides it's a lot cheaper than Topcote.


----------



## stutsmd (Sep 3, 2007)

I have and have used both. The only practical difference I have seen is that Topcoat emptied my wallet faster.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

simpler is better! I also vote for teh Johnson floor wax. But then.... I'm also the kind of guy that stopped using fabric softener in my clothes. It leaves a residue on them...that's why they "feel" soft. I switched to using a little white distilled vinegar. Makes the detergent rinse out more thoroughly and no perfumey smell AND.... I'm not sure why.... I do NOT smell like a salad. 

Simpler is better.


----------



## skip brine (Jan 11, 2010)

Johnson paste wax is less expensive and last just as long as top cote. I use it on my router table and my fences. Been usin it for 40 years. skip


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

We use Johnsons, also. But, the other day, I was in ACE and their Briwax was the same price as Johnsons and had 2 more ounces. Bought it and can't tell much difference. Have used Briwax on furniture before.
Both are cheeeper than Topcoat and, that settles the issue for me.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Any good paste wax will work well, just be sure it does NOT contain silicones :nono:


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Most times I clear my tables every 6 mos and use new finish on it. If I've been working the tables a lot with PT I hit the surfaces with top coat for extra slip when it feels like its dragging. I've had the same can of TC for at least 4 yrs.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i would agree with most of the posts, Johnsons paste wax is my preference. 

i will say, i try to keep pt lumber off my good woodworking tools. i just use the circ saw on pt.


----------

